# more tackle



## Jacktyler627 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm only 15, and now that I'm really getting into fishing......I'm realising the need for my own tackle for when I go out by myselft and friends.

I was just wondering what type of tackle I need to 'expand my colllection'

So far I have:
A rapalla topwater lure
Size 2 circle hooks and kale hooks
Ande mono leader line
A few egg sinkers of different sizes
Steel leaders
Gold spoon
Popping corks
Swivels
And just a few jigheads

Any advice on what ill need to buy next??

(I will primarily be fishing for specs, flounder, slot reds, bull reds, and pretty much anything else I can find in the pensacola bay or santarosa sound)


Thanks


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

get some trouble hooks definiely. ummm a couple packs of gulp shriimp. and a cast net lol. and lots of different sizes of hooks. big and small


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah trouble hooks for them reds.. I'm not big on circle hooks i use a #2 or 4 for just about all fishing in the bay and surf except spanish and reds and kinds gotta use a trouble hook and on big spanish and kings i use a cheater hook...and a cast net for sure...if ya see me on the bridge i would be glad to let you see in my box and teach ya how to throw a cast net if you dont know how...i a fishing club call fillet and release team we are out of orange beach but i fish 3mb 3 to 4 times a week i got a logo on the back of my truck stop bye im the big guy cant miss me lol


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

get some sabiki rigs ....you want to catch those manhaden when possible...excellent all around bait. Also spray just a mist of wd40 on your tackle box keeps the salt out specially around hooks and swivels. :thumbsup:


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

If you will be using Sabiki rigs... build yerself a sabiki ROD out of PVC tube. Strap a cheap ol' reel to it and it will make the sabiki last several trips and less hooks in cloth and/or flesh!

Swivels... I insist on ball bearing type like Sampo or better. Barrel swivels do not really spin well under any load at all...

TREBLE hooks are all fine and dandy but I tend to only use them on lures and as a stinger hook for Mackerel.

I am fond of the circle hook and it does take awhile to forget to snatch every strike.

A good quality SHARP knife on your side and a good plier... or go get a good Leatherman or better...

Brent


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Ive been told that wd40 is bad for saltwater, over time it will make stuff rust worst than it would have.??


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

The Yo-Zuri and Mirro-Lure line ups are known fish catchers!

Brent


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

Man if you ride up too tight lines bait and tackle on the corner of pace and cervantes myself or matt (matt09) would be glad to help you.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Jacktyler627 said:


> I'm only 15, and now that I'm really getting into fishing......I'm realising the need for my own tackle for when I go out by myselft and friends.
> 
> I was just wondering what type of tackle I need to 'expand my colllection'
> 
> ...


 

send me a PM with your address and I will send you pint of gulp...free of charge. I would always have a good supply of jigheads (hence my name) and zoom super flukes in white are good to have as well.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Current Regulations for Red Drum in Florida state waters

Commercial harvest in state waters prohibited
All harvest in federal waters prohibited
Minimum size not less than 18" or more than 27" measured as total length with a pinched tail
Bag limit of 1 per harvester per day
Gigging, spearing and snatching prohibited
Must remain in whole condition until landed ashore
*Harvest prohibited by or with the use of multiple hooks in* *conjunction with live or dead natural bait*
No trible hooks for trout either with live or dead natrual baits.
Just a heads up in case you didn't know.


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

like said above about an 8ft cast net for bait J or circle hooks i would not use trebles becasue they are pretty dangerous when inhooking a flopping fish (got one stuck in the tendon of my finger :thumbdown flourcarbon or mono leader (i use berkley vanish 30lb) some swivels and sliding weigh this will make a carolina rig which will catch any fish in the bay. For lures gotchas gulps on jigheads and bucktails With this you should be set for anything in the bay :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

PennFish said:


> Current Regulations for Red Drum in Florida state waters
> 
> Commercial harvest in state waters prohibited
> All harvest in federal waters prohibited
> ...


Are you sure about that? I was under the impression that meant that you couldn't use more than one hook on the same line. Like having a stinger hook or a trot line. I'm pretty sure a treble hook counts as only one hook. I don't use treble hooks for redfish anyway, I use small circle hooks, kahle hooks, and small baitholder hooks for them.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

A treble hook is a multiple hook.


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah, I thought it was illegal to use treble hooks with natural bait in Fla. Circle hooks work great once you get used to them.

Get a good selection of of jigheads (different weights & hooks) you can use them for artifical and natural baits

The next thing is how you are getting to the fish: piers/bridges or beaches/wading or kayak/boat I've done all of them, and I use different tackle depending on the approach (only in the boat could I carry everything!)


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Copied from FWC's web site, just trying to help keep you out of trouble.

RED DRUM (REDFISH), CH 46-22, F.A.C. (Effective February 12, 1987)

18 inches total length minimum size limit extended to all state waters
Establishes March and April as closed season to all harvest in state waters
Must be landed in whole condition (head and tail intact)
*Prohibits use of treble hooks while fishing with natural bait *
Prohibits snatch hooking


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

Does a trouble hook get you in trouble? Get a fancy fish holder like the plastic looking vise grips. They are easy on the wallet and work as well as a boga. As far as what type of tackle you need just do what I do. Go in the store, buy a bunch of crap that you'll never use that but pretty on the shelf, feel guilty about it, and go fishing. I know this wasn't a lot of help but it seems to work for me.


----------



## odieobie (Oct 2, 2010)

Get some flourocarbon 10# dissappearing pink. Yo zuri pinns minnows are great. Different size jigheads are great to have. I like saltwater assassain plastics.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Jacktyler!
Learn to throw a bait net and you can be self sufficient, and frugal.
Here you have live Elwys, fresh crab parts or cut pinfish... and of course, results.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Jacktyler, i have not forgot about you... just forgot to mail your Gulp.


----------



## pcolabeachbum (Jul 9, 2010)

I started out with my grandfather's old gear... about 10 freshwater poles, 3 tackle boxes FULL of freshwater lures... I collect antique lures too so that was a plus. He taught me how to fish basically before I even walked. I miss the guy. Anyway. I would suggest a light ugly stick combo, 1/4 and 1/8 oz jigheads, and new penny gulp shrimp 3". That works for reds, flounder, and specks. Also, the ugly stick is very durable. Folks say MirroLure is really good too, but I've never actually had any luck with them. You could also get some split shot weights, and some 2 circle hooks and personally, I like bobbers. I said it. I like bobbers. The "cheaters" method lol. Good bait right now is shrimp and bull minnows, and frozen menhaden if you have it. Good luck!


----------

